# Nature pure filter fitting



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

hi all
looking for a bit of assistance. I have just fitted nature pure filter in van, tee piece into cold water feed to sink and filter unit attached. At the moment getting no pressure on filter tap only when I put cold water tap on in sink. Is this normal? Seems a bit strange but cant work out what I might have done wrong
Can anyone enlighten me please
Resa


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I take it you have bought the system with the extra tap?.

It appears there are two pipe connections on the lid are they the right way round?.

I plan to fit the same system in the near future so I will monitor your results.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 
Yes they are the right way round. Do we need a tap with a microswitch? The guy we bought it from at Shepton never mentioned different taps. We bought the unit with a tap.
Resa


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It is simply down to your pump. Is it pressure switched or microswitched?

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Probably your kitchen faucet has an inbuilt micro switch that in turn operates the pump. 

The faucet for the filter has no micro switch and therefore will not switch the pump on. Hence the reason for the filter faucet to only operate when the kitchen faucet is turned on.

On some vehicles the water system is operated by a pressure switch built into the system. This automatically switches the pump on when you open a tap.

I hope this makes sense.

Drew

Sorry Dave, I must have been writing this when you posted.


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks that makes sense. So how do I overcome this? Do I need a different tap or can I do anything utilising the tap supplied
Resa


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

To get a good flow on my separate faucet I slightly open the cold tap on the sink which activates the pump in the tank. Hardly anything comes out of the main tap so is not a problem.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Resa,

If your pump is pressure-switched, the nature pure tap should work. That it doesn't leads us to suspect the pump MAY be microswitched. If it is, you merely add a separate switch for the nature pure tap.

Dave


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

As always fantastic help. Looks like we need microswitch. Will buy one at Lincoln next weekend and then try to work out how to fit it.
Thanks once again 
Resa 
(not the most experienced diyer)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, a microswitch is designed for a tap (well, actually the other way around ...). So a microswitch won't help. Wiring in a separate switch will  Decide whether you want momentary-switched or not, placement and style. Look at Maplins first.

Dave


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

hi.

best thing to do is get push switch from local car spares shop. Wire it into the tap wiring near your main tap, should take about 30 mins. We have had one for nearly 5 years, and have never bought a bottle of water. Well worth fitting in.

steve & ann ------ teensvan


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Dave.
I will have a chat with someone at Lincoln who maybe can explain in very simple terms what I need to do and how to do it :? 
Resa


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

smurfinguk said:


> As always fantastic help. Looks like we need microswitch. Will buy one at Lincoln next weekend and then try to work out how to fit it.
> Thanks once again
> Resa
> (not the most experienced diyer)


Hi
We have a hymer,that needs a separate button/ switch to help the water pressure, if you come over at Lincoln I will show you.

scottie


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Why thank you Kind Sir


----------

